# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  ५ स्*टेप और 7 दिनों में घटायें पेट की चर्बी

## Krishna

आपके पेट की चर्बी आपके लुक तो बिगाड़ती ही है साथ ही यह कई बीमारियों को भी न्योता देती है। आज के दौर में ज्यादातर लोगों की समस्या है पेट पर जमा फैट। इसका मुख्य कारण है कि लोग आराम तलब हो गए हैं जिससे उनकी शारीरिक गतिविधि कम हो रही है।\
खुद को एक्टिव रखने के लिए जरूरी है कि आप व्यायम के साथ अपने आहार पर खास ध्यान दें। अगर आप अपने बढ़ते पेट से परेशान हो गए हैं तो आपकी इस समस्या को समझते हुए हम आपके लिए पांच ऐसे स्टेप्स लाए हैं जो महज सात दिनों में आपके पेट पर जमा अतिरिक्त चर्बी को कम करने में मदद करेंगे।

----------


## Krishna

....................................

----------


## Krishna

*पहला कदम*पेट कम करने के लिए क्रंचिंग को सबसे अच्छा। माना जाता है। क्रंच के बाद, कार्डियो, मसल्स बिल्डिंग और बाद में एब्सं एक्सटरसाइज। हफ्ते में 20 मिनट कार्डियो एक्सरसाइज, 15 मिनट मसल बिल्डिंग और 5 मिनट केवल एब्स एक्सरसाइज करनी चाहिये। क्रंच में बस आपको अपनी टांगें एकदम सीधी रखनी होती हैं। इससे पेट की मसल्स पर बहुत तेजी से असर होता है। रिवर्स क्रंच को कोर मसल्स मजबूत करने के लिए पांचवीं सबसे अच्छी एक्सरसाइज माना गया है।

----------


## Krishna

*दूसरा कदम*पेट कम करने के लिए संतुलित आहार का सेवन जरूरी है। खाने में विटामिन-सी युक्त आहार जैसे नींबू, अंगूर, बेर और संतरे को शामिल करें क्योंकि यह फैट को जल्द से जल्द बर्न करके शरीर को शेप में लाने में मदद करते हैं। साथ ही गाजर, पत्ता  गोभी, ब्रोकली, सेब और तरबूज आदि शरीर से पानी और वसा सोखने में बहुत सहायक होते हैं। इसके अलावा ज्यादा वसा युक्त आहार से दूर रहें।

----------


## Krishna

*तीसरा कदम*दिन भर की थकान के बाद रात को 6-8 घंटे की नींद जरूर लें। इससे कम समय की नींद आपके हार्मोन को फैट एकत्र करने के लिए प्रेरित कर सकती है। साथ ही पर्याप्त नींद लेने से आप सुबह हल्का व फ्रेश महसूस करेंगे जिससे आपका फैट घटाने का सपना जल्द पूरा हो सकेगा।
*चौथा कदम*तनाव मोटापे की एक बड़ी वजह है। आधुनिक समय में शायद ही कोई ऐसा हो जिसे तनाव न हो क्योंकि तनाव आज के लाइफस्टाइल की देन है। अक्सर तनाव व चिंताग्रस्त होने की वजह से लोगों को ज्यादा भूख लगती है। शरीर की चयापचय प्रक्रिया धीमी हो जाती है नतीजतन शरीर में एकत्र कैलोरी का नष्ट होना मुश्किल हो जाता है। इस वजह से मोटापा बढ़ता है।

----------


## Krishna

*पांचवा कदम*नियमित योग के जरिए भी पेट की चर्बी को कम किया जा सकता है। जैसे धनुर आसन इस आसन को करने के लिए आप पहले पेट के बल लेट जायें। इस पोजीशन में आपके हाथ नीचे की ओर होने चाहिये। धीरे-धीरे अपने पैर और सिर व कंधा ऊपर की ओर उठायें। सही पोजीशन आने पर अपने हाथों से पैरों को कस कर पकड़ लें। इस पोजीशन में करीब 10 सेकेंड तक बने रहें। इसके अलावा पश्चिमोत्थालन आसन इस आसन क्रिया में आपके पेट पर दबाव पड़ता है, जिसका सीधा प्रभाव पेट की चर्बी पर पड़ता है। इससे आपका पेट अंदर की ओर पुश होगा।
यदि आपका पेट आगे की ओर कुछ ज्यादा ही निकल आया है तो इस आसन से आपको काफी लाभ होगा।

----------

